# Sue Rucker of Buttin' Heads



## ksalvagno (Jan 2, 2011)

This is copied from another forum by Tom Rucker. For those who own Nigerian Dwarfs, you have probably heard of or met Sue. Tom's email address is tom@buttinheads.com

It is with sadness that I pass along that Sue has passed away. I had
corresponded with her Thursday evening via e-mail as late as 11:45 PM. I
had tried to call and text throughout the day on Friday but got no response.
It wasn't uncommon for her to leave her phone in another room or in her
truck so I sent her a couple of e-mails as well figuring she routinely
checks her e-mails. When those went unanswered as well, I stopped by her
place this morning about 9 and found her peacefully lying in her bed. She
had obviously passed away several hours before. An autopsy is being
performed.



At this time, no services are planned and all arrangements are pending. Sue
always requested that no fanfare be made should she pass away and Eric and I
will respect those wishes. I'm working on getting her Nigerians moved to my
farm but, like most goat breeders, don't have lots of extra room in the
barn, especially just before kidding season. I do have her breeding records
so will know when all of the NDs are due and to which buck the does are
bred. Once things calm down, many of the NDs will be offered for sale.
Wedding Song and her dam will always have a retirement home here and I'll
keep a few of the others as well but certainly not the number Sue maintained
in her breeding program.



Immediately, she did have a 5-6 year old Shiba Inu that showed up a few
years ago with a large cut on her side. The dog is microchipped but the
number was never registered nor did anyone ever make an effort to find her
so she kind of became Sue's dog. Like many Shiba's, she is dog aggressive
so needs to be in a one-dog family. She's quite found of poultry, especially
with the feathers still on, so I wouldn't advise a home with chickens/ducks,
etc. She has always been gentle with the baby goats but has looked at the
adults in less than adoring ways. She needs to be kept leashed or behind a
TALL fence WITH supervision as she definitely has the northern breed desire
to roam. She hasn't been around children so can't speak to how she would
handle them but she is EXTREMELY affectionate. She loves to cuddle in bed
and does the classic Shiba squint while making a yodel/moan noise. I'm more
than willing to give the dog at no charge to the right family.



Sue also had 11 Spitzhauben pullets (chickens) that are around 4 months old.
She just got these about a month ago. There a rarer breed of chicken that
has a crest and is black/white spangled. She still has them under a light
(regular bulb - not heat lamp) but they are fully feathered. They
originally came from Meyer Hatchery. If someone wants unique looking
chickens, these could be a nice addition. (She also had some older assorted
chickens but the Sptizhaubens would be the most productive.) Sue paid $50
for the group of Spitzhaubens and it would be great to get that out of them
to help with the feed bill on the goats.



As I go through things, I'm sure I'll have lots of items to "rehome".



Please e-mail me offlist if interested in the dog or chickens. My e-mail
time will be a bit limited as Eric and I get everything sorted out.



Thanks,

Tom


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 2, 2011)

My condolences to her family.


----------



## lilhill (Jan 2, 2011)

I saw that on one of the lists this morning.  A sad day for the goat world.  She will be missed.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Jan 2, 2011)

oh NO!!!!

thanks for sharing. i know of her and i think Nibbles is a (far) relation to her herd

golly.


----------



## Javamama (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh how sad!


----------

